# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  AS 2005 Excel Addin Drill Down

## saldridge

Hi, 

I have built some cubes Analysis Sevices 2005.  The dimensions for the cubes have hierarchies with the hidememberif same a parent property set.

I have the latest version of the Excel add-in 2002/2003 for SQL Server Analysis Services released on the 20/1/06.

I have a connection to my cube with the option MDX Compatibility=2; set.

When i build a report from this cube i am unable to expand the dimension hierarchy properly in the pivot table and the report builder window.  It works correctly in terms of not displaying the levels where the names are the same, but doesn't seem to be able to cope with the different nodes having a different number of levels.

has anyone else had this problem

----------

